# Kai Greene Wins the 2011 New York Pro!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Kai Greene An Olympia Factor After New York Pro Win By Joe Pietaro Needing a dominant performance in the 2011 New York Pro, Kai Greene didn???t disappoint. With the backing of an enthusiastic home town crowd, the Brooklyn native had it sealed up at pre-judging. Bringing a physique that won him two consecutive Arnold Classics, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

